# Calling our Angels Winter Solstice



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Monday, Dec 21st or Tuesday, Dec 22nd is the first day of Winter. The shortest day and longest night of the year. I guess it depends on your time zone.

Please, let's all light candles for all of our babies at the Bridge. Our way of showing them how much we love and miss them. Letting them know we will always remember them. 

Light a candle whenever you want, at any time on Monday and Tuesday. Please! We've been doing this for awhile now and I swear to you I've felt the love and positive energy. 

Thanks.
Xoxo

http://youtu.be/13cVUZKN7Ic


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will..I miss my babies sooo much, it never stops hurting.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kerry, thank you for remembering this!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Kerry, I'll do it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We will also.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You know I will, Kerry. :heart: It seems like just yesterday when I received your phone call before dawn ... that sweet precious Crisse, while still in bed with you, passed peacefully into Heaven.

And, this year ... so many fluff angels that we know have gone to Heaven. My candle will be lit ... along with prayers, kisses, and love.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Kerry, I'll have my candle shining bright


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Kerry, I'll light one as well for my Trevor!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Kerry. :heart:


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

We lit ours this morning for our sweet soul, SisseeLou...gone now just 2 weeks. We will miss her SO much this Christmas...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Winter solstice is very special to me. It symbolizes hope to me. We enter the longest night and them begin again, as we come into the light and begin our journey to spring and rebirth.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just posted a reminder on my FB page about lighting our candles this evening. We have members who have not been here for awhile and I thought we might want to remind and invite them to join us.

We have lost so many fluff angels this year. Of course, there is our beloved Sylvia's precious Fifi. 

I am not sure how many of our older SM members know that Jane's Tess unexpectantly passed several months ago. And, Heidi's beloved Tchelsi also went to the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven, several months ago. There are many more ... too many.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I just posted a reminder on my FB page about lighting our candles this evening. We have members who have not been here for awhile and I thought we might want to remind and invite them to join us.
> 
> We have lost so many fluff angels this year. Of course, there is our beloved Sylvia's precious Fifi.
> 
> I am not sure how many of our older SM members know that Jane's Tess unexpectantly passed several months ago. And, Heidi's beloved Tchelsi also went to the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven, several months ago. There are many more ... too many.


And, I meant to include Lynn's beautiful Tilly. I love you, Lynn. I am placing the beautiful angel you sent me after Tilly went to Heaven ... next to the candle.:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Winter solstice is very special to me. It symbolizes hope to me. We enter the longest night and them begin again, as we come into the light and begin our journey to spring and rebirth.




I so agree Sylvia


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Winter solstice is very special to me. It symbolizes hope to me. We enter the longest night and them begin again, as we come into the light and begin our journey to spring and rebirth.





Matilda's mommy said:


> I so agree Sylvia


Me, too.

I look forward to the longer daylight hours.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We will too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I will light a candle for all of our babies at the bridge, and my little Lisa. We miss her so much... especially around the holidays. It is so hard going through their winter/holiday shirts and sweaters and finding Lisa's little pink shirts and sweaters  We don't know what to do with them... we can't bear to part with them so we just keep them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello. It's been such a long time since I've been here. I saw Marie's post on FB about this and it just didn't feel right not to somehow have my Zoe acknowledged and remembered with all the others. She was the reason I found SM and why it was such a huge part of my life for many years. I lost Zoe on August 11th this year and there is not a day that goes by that my heart does not ache for her. I'll be lighting a candle with all of you this evening and pray the light and warmth of all those flames soak into the areas of our hearts that are still dark and broken. 

xoxo


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We lost our sweet Edgar last month. He was our very first Maltese and the reason we love them so much. He was 15.5


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It just seems like we've lost so many this year, all within a very short time period. I still believe that God must have needed more Maltese Angels to fill His garden. I know that when I've posted in the past on FB, there were many that I think I forgot to name -- but never intentionally. They were all so special to all of us and such a part of our lives that I know that we have all grieved together. I appreciate both Kerry and Marie reminding me of our special Candle lighting and will, of course, be praying for my Tilly -- but also for all the other sweet babies that are at The Bridge. I like to think of them all playing together and having a wonderful time.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

What time are we supposed to light. It just got dark here in CA.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We have already lit ours inArkansas. You're good now Kim!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay thanks...lighting now!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lit mine.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hello. It's been such a long time since I've been here. I saw Marie's post on FB about this and it just didn't feel right not to somehow have my Zoe acknowledged and remembered with all the others. She was the reason I found SM and why it was such a huge part of my life for many years. I lost Zoe on August 11th this year and there is not a day that goes by that my heart does not ache for her. I'll be lighting a candle with all of you this evening and pray the light and warmth of all those flames soak into the areas of our hearts that are still dark and broken.
> 
> xoxo


Crystal it's good to see you here, everyone loved Zoe. She was so precious and remembered with all our little fluffs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, way to many little angels lost this year. With every candle we light tonight we see the light that was their life forces and feel the warmth of their love that we hold in our hearts. :heart:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love you all for caring as much as I do. Life goes on, yet these little beings are forever in our hearts. And that's why we will always remember them. 
Xoxoxoxo 


Crystal, I'm so sorry about your Zoe girl. Such a beauty.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The light that goes around the globe. I am on the countdown. I will light my candle and hold dear to my heart all our precious babies. All our precious babies who have left us. Our hearts may hurt, but only because we loved them so much. I embrace the pain.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is lit too almost forgot with all the excitement. The candle is right in front of Rylee's picture, the one Walter did for us.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Crystal, so nice to see you back and I'm terribly sorry for the loss of your sweet Zoe. I lit one fory my Lexie, one for all our SM babies, and one for all our fur moms & dads whose hearts are hurting. Each memory still lights up our life like the candles we lit.


----------

